# Recovered.



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the key is to join loads of social activities, meet loads of people.
also try to take up more responsibility, make yourself useful.
also know what you are good at, and do it to contribute more.

thats how I recovered.

It took so long though.

I love myself so much now.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Congratulations and well done! 
How long did it take for you to reach this point? Did you take medications/do therapy? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sadguy said:


> I love myself so much now.


That's great to hear! 
Congratulations :yay 
Would you consider yourself 'fully' recovered (or as recovered as you're going to get)? Just curious.


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

It start 7 years ago. It gets worst since then.

The turning point is in last year when I join a club in my University where I really made some good friends and find myself useful. And then I figure out God exist so I join a lot of christian activities and meet even more people. I also find out I have good art skills so I can help them in some way.(God really open my heart.)

Well, I am doing everything I never dreamt of before (meeting random people, talk to stranger girls, etc) without feeling any nervousness. I am like the complete opposite person right now. I live more happier without having inhibit myself all the time. 

I am less shy then average people in some situation too. I seldom feel nervous right now.(I still feel a bit nervous in front of the girls I like but it is nothing compared to before and I can control it easily.)

Just as I say before, the key is to find a way to like yourself in a group.

I really hope my experience can help you guys 


Another very essential question is how much you want to break that barrier.
Everytime you see a barrier(anything you want to do but you are not brave enough), just break it.

Success is compose of all these very very little triumphs.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice post, thats really good to hear, congrats, hopefully we can all experience some success like this


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Congrats. I'm curious, did you do it with or without the aid of meds?


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

I feel somewhat recovered as well. It has taken me all of my 38 years to get it managed fairly well, but it still can be intense at times.

Continual exposure to social situations wasn't helpful for me. I am not a believer in desensitization theory.

Three things help me. One is medication. I have GAD and have had a few panic attacks in the past. I went on an SSRI and it really saved my life. I never really mentioned social anxiety to my doctor but knew it was always a large component. As a side effect of this SSRI I noticied it reduced my anxiety in many social situations. It wasn't a miracle worker but made a noticiable difference. The other two things that help was just fatigue. After decades of feeling anxious in social situation I just became exhausted and started to ignore the fact I was in a social situation. The last thing are my kids. Kids need someone to connect them with society. Whether I like it or not I have to model well adjusted social behavior and that pressure helps.

My SA is much improved but still a battle at times.

However, it is hitting close to home again now that I see significant signs of social anxiety in my 6 year old who is selectively mute and hasn't said one word in school in 2 years. 

The good news is that he will never have a more empathetic dad than myself.

I don't know if anyone can really recover, but SA can certainly be managed. Don't give up, just keep trying everything you can think of until you start to find little things that help.


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

No, I didn't see any doctor or take any medincine.

I don't know
Maybe I am the milder case but I remembered I can't even talk with my family members properly. and I cannot look at people's eyes when I am talking. I also cannot help but get red in my face everytime I talk to a girl or a stranger.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

sadguy said:


> No, I didn't see any doctor or take any medincine.
> 
> I don't know
> Maybe I am the milder case but I remembered I can't even talk with my family members properly. and I cannot look at people's eyes when I am talking. I also cannot help but get red in my face everytime I talk to a girl or a stranger.


I don't know that that means you had or didn't have a milder case. Each person is different. If it interfered with your life then it wasn't that mild.

For me my medication is super helpful, but for others on the same med it is not.

If you have found a way to recover/treat/manage your anxiety that is what is important not how you do it (substance abuse and destructive behavior aside).


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Yea. I am just not sure because I never see any doctor but it did interfere with my life.

I think I am really lucky because I met some really good people here. I wouldn't have recovered if not for these people.


----------



## galiciaadri (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: sadguy*

Yeah , turning red happens to me to. I hate it. especially when people point it out. If they ignore it , I can start to feel better.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm happy for you! :yay


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank YOU!!!

Have faith. It takes a lot of time but Things will get better!!!


----------

